# My collective Stash Circa 1998-NOW (Pic Heavy)



## LaBruja760 (May 3, 2009)

Ladies Gents- 

         I have finally done it! I took new pictures for everyone finally I add on a daily basis so hopefully I will add my new new stuff, I think the newest i have in there is Rose Romance Collection. The oldest stuff I have are OLD OLD eye shadows and some paint. 

Here I go! 

Train Cases All MAC 
















Face Stuff:








Lip Stuff:


















Eye Stuff:






























Brushes:





Nails (partial collection):






I use all Prep and Prime stuff on the face except for when I have a color I really want to wear on my eyes exactly as it looks in the pot I use Scandolous Primer its BOMB!


----------



## Lizzie (May 3, 2009)

Wonderful collection!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## elongreach (May 3, 2009)

cool collection


----------



## LaBruja760 (May 3, 2009)

oh and sorry about the 1995 Carpet its brand new but someone thought it was cool! DAD!


----------



## AliVix1 (May 3, 2009)

its beautiful oh and dont feel bad haha i was just asking my parents today if they were on drugs when they picked out our blue carpet back in the day


----------



## TISH1124 (May 3, 2009)

Very Nice Collection!!


----------



## Tahti (May 3, 2009)

Fantastic! I love your collection of F/L's.. all around lovely! ^__^


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 3, 2009)

Love your collection!!


----------



## lanathastar (May 3, 2009)

That's an amazing collection! Thanks for posting!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 3, 2009)

nice array of items!!! I love how many paintpots you have, those are my fave bases!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 6, 2009)

really really nice collection


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 8, 2009)

What an awesome collection!!! You have the best one ever!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 9, 2009)

Wow you have a nice collection... I love all your brushes.


----------



## MissResha (May 10, 2009)

i love it all


----------



## hawaii02 (May 10, 2009)

You have a great collection!!


----------



## VintageAqua (May 10, 2009)

Nice collection and very organized!


----------



## LaBruja760 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Nice collection and very organized!_

 

I have OCD the lipglosses are in Alpha. order in the case


----------

